# What does your uterus feel like??



## lisalou31

Ok i know im putting a few posts out there tonight lol, but im in a curious mood... What does your uterus feel like??? what would i be looking for?? I know im probably to early to be feeling it but when i was having a bit of a prod earlier i felt something slightly to the right centre it was kind of roundish shape and quite hard it was just above my pubic bone... Dont know if that is anything or just my imagination


----------



## kell

Hiya chick, your uterus does feel rounded. It could be the top of your uterus you felt, i could feel mine earlier than they say you can. It doesn't usually pop out until after 12 weeks with first pregnancies but everyone is different x


----------



## kiraelliott

I can't feel anything :/ but I gotta lot of puppy fat in the way lol! :)


----------



## Sophist

Firm and round, a bulge just above my pubic bone.


----------



## Sentiment

I was wondering where exactly is your pubic bone :!:


----------



## KandyKinz

yep the uterus feels rounded and it becomes level with your pubic bone at 12 weeks which is fairly consistent among almost all pregnant women. Just as it reaches your belly button at 20 weeks... Just natures measuring tape.... 

And the pubic bone is the hard bone at the front middle of your pelvis,


----------



## Sentiment

Im really not sure if im feeling my uterus or pelvic bone


----------



## KandyKinz

the pubic bone is really hard... and the uterus is soft.


----------



## Sophist

There's a chart on this link if you scroll down about halfway showing where your uterus is at different weeks.

https://www.gynob.com/fh.htm

Your pubic bone is going to be felt in what is on the chart the white area above the pubic hair and below the circles demonstrating uterus size.

For me personally, I can feel the top of my uterus above my pubic bone. It's about halfway to where the 12 week mark is on the chart. In my past pregnancies, I have never been able to feel this until the whole thing pops up around 12 weeks, with the exception of my daughter, who didn't pop out until around 15-16 wks because my uterus was somehow sitting further back.


----------



## Sentiment

I think im 10 weeks, im not even sure, because im still getting extremely faint positives, but the girls in the pregnancy test saw the line. 

Does it feel really ridgy, like there are ridges on it or something, Im scared im hurting it by poking so hard


----------



## Sophist

Sentiment said:


> I think im 10 weeks, im not even sure, because im still getting extremely faint positives, but the girls in the pregnancy test saw the line.
> 
> Does it feel really ridgy, like there are ridges on it or something, Im scared im hurting it by poking so hard

No ridges...I would compare it to one of those exercise weight balls that are full of water. Firm, but pliable also. It's firmer than the rest of your belly, but if you poke it there's still some "give". 


A positive is a positive, the darkness of the line means nothing. Different test batches have different dye lots and show darker or lighter regardless of how far along you are.


----------



## carmyz

i can feel it ..its like a lil balloon lol ur uterus tends to expand more quickly if u have had previous pregnancies. I really cant wait to get a belly..also when i move on and off a chair i can feel the uterus when i use my muscle to get up lol weird..


----------

